# Ckoke Cherry's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Put up 24 + Pints of Choke Cherry Jelly yesterday and Did a Pie the day before MAN!!!!!!!!!! Was it Good* :biggrin:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I usually treat myself to one blueberry pie a year just for me . there is a woman who bakes them and sells them at the local farmers market. you just reminded me that it is time to get one. :eating:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We did our jelly two weeks ago, big fat chokecherries this year.

We got grapes this year too, on our concord vine.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear you got your pie skip


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sharon is gonna spoil ya and make ya too fat to get into your hunt'in britches fella.

When I was just a young lad, granny would make CC jelly tarts Sunday afternoon with crust rendered from grandpaws hogs. My brothers and I would be sit'in on the back porch steps at three every Sunday like trained squirrels.lol.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The last of the Choke Cherry's--------------another 12 pints jelly---and the rest put in the freezer for winter pie * :biggrin:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good I’ll take my pie in 6 pieces because I don’t think I can eat 8


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good Skip, we lacked time to pick some of the berries this year, peaches,pears and plums got done though.


----------

